# Flounder Gigging in the Sound?



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wondering if you can have any luck wade floundering in the sound near Navarre? I just moved to the area.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Been there 3 times and have seen no flounder but plenty of stingrays. I'm sure they are there. Just have to watch weather. Fall time is probably best. I just go when I can and usually deer hunting in the fall. Good luck.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

they are all over the sound , just pick a spot and start walking . GL


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

How do you wade flounder. I would like some info on a portable setup. Thanks


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have not tried it yet. I have talked to some guys at work who have done it. They just used a gig and a hand held spot light, but I have heard of a few different things you can do. Check out some of the other conversations on this forum, they talk about some good ideas.


----------

